# 3,3V schwankt extrem bei eingesteckter Grafikkarte



## NilpferdA706 (2. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Rechner ein BeQuiet BQT E6-400W Netzteil.
Wenn ich jetzt eine kleine Grafikkarte (z.B. ATI Radeon X550) ohne zusätzliche Stromversorgung einstecke, ist mit der Stromversorgung alles in Ordnung.
Wenn ich aber meine XFX GTX260 oder eine andere Grafikkarte mit zusätzlicher Stromversorgung einstecke, habe ich das Problem dass die 3,3V Leitung extreme Schwankungen hat. Das geht von 2,8V bis 3,8V! Die restlichen Werte, also 12V, 5V und VCore sind normal im grünen Bereich.
Nur eben die 3,3V... 
Woran kann das liegen? Ist das Netzteil defekt? Der Rechner funktioniert ganz normal. Spiele kann ich auch ohne Probleme zocken.

Danke


----------



## bschicht86 (2. März 2016)

Es könnte sein, dass die andere Grafikkarte zuviel aus der 3,3V-Leitung saugt und das dein Netzteil nicht mehr mit macht. Vermutlich sind im Netzteil einfach nur die Kondensatoren hinüber. 
Generell wäre ein moderneres Netzteil nicht verkehrt, da du beim weiteren Aufrüsten diese dann wieder mit übernehmen kannst.


----------



## flx23 (2. März 2016)

Wie und wann findet denn die Schwankung statt? Wie sieht das ganze aus wenn due die Grafikkarte konstant belastet (Benchmark) sind dann auch Schwankungen fegstzustellen oder liegt das Niveau der Spannung dann relativ eben da. Wenn es so ist würde ich darauf tippen, dass die Lastwechseln der Grafikkarte die Schwankungen verursachen


----------



## NilpferdA706 (2. März 2016)

Die Schwankungen sind sofort beim Systemstart vorhanden. Also auch wenn ich gleich nach dem einschalten ins Bios gehe und dort die Voltage anschaue.
Wie gesagt, nur bei einer Grafikkarte, die zusätzlich noch Strom braucht. Egal, ob es nur ein 6-pin Stecker ist oder 2x 6-Pin.


----------



## flx23 (2. März 2016)

Teste es doch wirklich mal im Benchmark, also bei kontinuierlicher bzw. konstanter last der Grafikkarte und schau mal wie es da aussieht bzw. poste mal ein Bild von dem Spannungsverlauf


----------



## cerbero (2. März 2016)

Seit wann hast du das Netzteil in Verwendung ? 
(Wenn ich danach suche, stell ich fest, dass es das NT im Jahr 2008 gab. - Sowas nennt man "Alterung")


----------



## NilpferdA706 (2. März 2016)

Ja. Das Netzteil ist in der Tat schon fast 7 Jahre alt. 
Ich werde mal nach den Kondensatoren schauen. Wenn es nicht mehr lange tut, muss ein neues her


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. März 2016)

Hallo NilpferdA706,

auch ich möchte Dir raten dieses Netzteil nicht mehr (lange) zu verwenden und Dich nach einem aktuellen Nachfolgemodell umzusehen. 
Immer schön zu sehen, wenn unsere Produkte so lange ein treuer Begleiter gewesen sind.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Zwei Tippe:
1. Spannung nicht mit einer Software oder so erfassen. Kannst du vergessen.
2. Netzteil wegwerfen. Kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil und entsorg den alten Schinken.


----------



## NilpferdA706 (3. März 2016)

Hallo nochmal,

ich hab die Lösung für mein Netzteil Problem gefunden. 2 Kondensatoren waren kaputt! 
Ich hab diese bei dem Netzteil getauscht. Nun läuft es wieder super stabil. Auch die 3,3V. 
Anbei noch Bilder welche es waren. Man kann es meist an einer Wölbung der oberen Aluminiumfläche von den Elkos erkennen.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. März 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dass du das überlebt hast....

... die Gefahren waren dir offensichtlich nicht bewusst?


----------



## NilpferdA706 (3. März 2016)

Natürlich sind mir die Gefahren bewusst.
Ich habe vorher viel im Internet darüber gelesen. Und das Netzteil stand auch ca. 3 Tage alleine rum. So das die restliche Spannung ziemlich raus konnte.


----------



## flx23 (3. März 2016)

oh ja... die sehn echt nicht gut aus...
freut mich das es wieder geht


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2016)

Meine Fresse. Lass das hier mal keinen lesen, vor allem nicht einen von BeQuiet. 
Netzteil wegwerfen und was neues kaufen. Ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2016)

NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese bei dem Netzteil getauscht.


Na, hoffentlich hast du auch vorher die Datenblätter der vorhandenen Teapo SC und der ultra low ESR SZ Teile mit den neuen Kondensatoren verglichen und Modelle genommen, die auch halbwegs vergleichbar sind.

Und damit meine ich jetzt eben NICHT die Kapazität sondern solche Dinge wie Ripplestromfestigkeit und ESR...


----------

